# Reloads in a Glock?



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Have any of you guys shot reloads in Glocks? I have heard not to do it and I have also heard that its fine as long as you dont load lead bullets. Any opinions?


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

There is much debate about the subject. I know several that shoot reloads in Glocks and they have never experienced any problems. Are they just lucky or do they pay attention to detail. That is the big question. They do not shoot lead bullets which helps prevent barrel leading. They also don't try to make extremely hot loads either, but equal to factory loads. One of the problems is Glock do not fully support the cartridge case. The reason is to allow various rounds to consistantly load into the chamber.

Some Glocks have had serious problems even when factory loads were used, so what would that suggest?

If you Google "shooting reloads in Glocks" you will have all kinds of hits on the subject, such as the following. Remember Glock like most manufacturers do not recommend shooting reloads through their firearms.

Here is a link discussing the topic. http://www.thegunzone.com/glock/glock-kb-faq.html


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm far from an expert on Glocks but I think the 40 S&W is the only one that is a problem due to the unsupported chamber. If you look at the chamber you will see a recess at the bottom at the feed ramp. This was apparently done to facilitate loading and reduce jams but it can allow the brass to "bulge" in that area. When you resize the case it weakens it and if, after repeated reloading, that spot comes back in line with the unsupported part it can blow out. Reloading brass from something other than a Glock should be OK but if you reload 40 ammo from a Glock you are taking a chance - may never be a problem but can make a mess if it happens.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I had a glock 21 and have had thousands of 180 gr SWC lead through it in competition with no problems. The lead issue is a myth.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Lee reloading book says "no" to reloading 40 for Glock.

I've never seen any warnings about reloading spent brass from a Glock.

http://www.thegunzone.com/glock/glock-kb-faq.html


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Factory Glocks barrels do not have a "SRB"(Supported Ramped Barrel). The problem is with reloads that are reloaded to max loads. You don't know how many times that brass has been reloaded The barrel on the left is a factory barrel. You can see how much more case is exposed. This is where the case seperation happens.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

TB those pictures look more like a massive overcharge of powder. The primer has been blown completely out and the barrel, which is proof tested to higher pressures then normally encounter is ripped apart, from an allegedly nominally reloaded cartridge. How many times have people had cases split when fired in pistols and rifles and the weapon was not damaged at all. The barrel should not encounter that kind of major damage from just the case letting go.

There are other barrels that don't completely support the case and I haven't heard of them having any problems, maybe they do and it's not reported. Wish I could understand why it is only Glocks that have the sensational failures made the news.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

reloads are fine in glocks

Glock has added more chamber support to some models including the .40 cals in the mid to late 90's. A lot of the glock problems you hear about is b/c of the large number of glock pistols in service.

Shooting lead bullets is fine, just buy a lone wolf barrel.

_The manufacturer __Glock__ advises against using lead bullets (meaning bullets not covered by a copper jacket) in their polygonally rifled barrels, which has led to a widespread belief that polygonal rifling is not compatible with lead bullets. Firearms expert and barrel maker, the late Gale McMillan, has also commented that lead bullets and polygonal rifling are not a good mix. Some have made a point of the fact that neither H&K nor Kahr explicitly recommend against lead bullets in their polygonal rifled barrels, and feel that it is probable that there is an additional factor involved in Glock's warning. However, Kahr's FAQ does include a warning that lead bullets can cause additional fouling][1] and recommends special attention to cleaning after using them. In addition, while H&K doesn't warn against the use of lead, at least one well-documented catastrophic incident in an H&K pistol[2] appears to be related to this issue. Furthermore, Dave Spaulding, well-known gun writer, reported in the February/March 2008 issue of Handguns Magazine that when he queried H&K about their polygonally rifled barrels that they commented: "It has been their experience that polygonal rifling will foul with lead at a greater rate than will conventional rifling."_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polygonal_rifling


----------



## mark1945 (Jun 1, 2009)

*glock reloads*

I have a Glock 22 in 40 S&W it has had hundreds of reloads thru it .I put a Lone Wolf barrel on it .It has a much more supported ramp area as you can see from photos Glock on left Lone Wolf on right.Also handles cast bullets just fine.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

how much was that wolf barrel? Do they make it in 357sig?


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Keep your Glock happy. Feed your Glock and feed it often, its hungry, and it isn't a picky eater. 

-Brett


----------



## mark1945 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Lone Wolf barrels*

When I got it they were around 95.00. Just check there web site they have a ton of good parts for Glocks.


----------



## ike491 (May 27, 2007)

I have fired a few over 2000 reloads in my Glock 23. Have never had an issue with the gun or the brass.I use a medium load and have fired the last 500 in coated lead bullets,with out an issue.I do clean my gun extensively . I think too many people try to fire maxed out powder charges.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Probably the best thing to do is use range brass, 9 grains of red dot and a 200 grain jacketed bullet.


----------

